# Scans at ABC4D for follicle tracking Edinburgh-opinions



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello 
I was wondering if anyone has had follicle tracking scans by ABC4D scans in Edinburgh to determine ovulation. 
If so would you recommend them? Do they do Transvaginal scan or abdominal scans?

I do not want a midwife or nurse to do the scans. I would prefer a dedicated sonographer.

Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Cinderella5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, I wondered if you found somewhere to have scans? I've to have an endometrial thickness scan and oestradiol bloods and finding it quite difficult to find somewhere to do this in the Fife or Edinburgh area!! Thanks!


----------



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

ABC4D Scans - 
https://abc4d.co.uk/#/

I didn't use them afterall. Went to Ultrasound direct in Aberdeen which was not good.
Have Pm'd you.


----------

